
WHO excludes “herbal remedies” from “should not do” in Chinese Covid-19 FAQ - datashow
At the bottom of &quot;Q&amp;A on coronaviruses (COVID-19)&quot; webpage there is a section &quot;Is there anything I should not do?&quot;, which lists four measures which ARE NOT effective against COVID-2019 and can be harmful: Smoking, Taking traditional herbal remedies, Wearing multiple masks, Taking self-medication such as antibiotics. See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.who.int&#x2F;news-room&#x2F;q-a-detail&#x2F;q-a-coronaviruses<p>Checking different language versions of this webpage, you will see this list is the same except in the Chinese version, where &quot;Taking traditional herbal remedies&quot; is removed from the list. See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.who.int&#x2F;zh&#x2F;news-room&#x2F;q-a-detail&#x2F;q-a-coronaviruses<p>Chinese is actually using traditional medicine in COVID-19 clinical trials: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clinicaltrialsarena.com&#x2F;comment&#x2F;covid-19-clinical-trials&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chictr.org.cn&#x2F;showprojen.aspx?proj=49415<p>Besides herbal medicine, Chinese is also using QiGong in COVID-19 clinical trials: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chictr.org.cn&#x2F;hvshowproject.aspx?id=22582
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chictr.org.cn&#x2F;hvshowproject.aspx?id=22264
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;JnbjACXp-SE 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;english.eastday.com&#x2F;Latest&#x2F;u1ai8666358.html<p>Placenta: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chictr.org.cn&#x2F;showproj.aspx?proj=49712<p>Umbilical Cord Blood Plasma:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chictr.org.cn&#x2F;showprojen.aspx?proj=49382<p>General Secretary Xi Jinping is a strong advocate of traditional Chinese medicine http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.xinhuanet.com&#x2F;english&#x2F;2019-10&#x2F;25&#x2F;c_138502458.htm
======
datashow
Update:
[https://twitter.com/tony_zy/status/1236441004133277702](https://twitter.com/tony_zy/status/1236441004133277702)

[https://twitter.com/onlyyoontv/status/1236653943616188417](https://twitter.com/onlyyoontv/status/1236653943616188417)

